# Euro's



## barrypat (May 6, 2006)

Hi all, has anyone used the cash passport card issued by coop travel? It sounds a good system, apparently you load the card with your desired currency and then you can pay for goods or get cash from ATM machines, a nominal charge is made of 2 euros for each withdrawal. When we enquired about this the euro purchase rate was better than getting euros in cash, my concern is how easy it will be to use this card in shops etc. The travel company says it is widely accepted but we dont want to be in a situation where by we have money on the card we cant use. Any help would be usefulRegards

Barry


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Barry, 
have you had a look at the Caxton card? Load it up and no charges for ATM's or shop purchases outside the UK.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caxton*

Hi

I too have a Caxton card and whilst I have used this only in Majorca, it was never refused.

Can I add though...... cash "stored" on a prepaid card is not covered by the financial services compensation scheme.

See this link

MHF Caxton thread

Russell


----------



## barrypat (May 6, 2006)

Not heard of the caxton card, where do you get these from? are they widely accepted for payment in shops garages etc.

Barry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CArd*

Hi

www.caxtonfxcard.com - but also read the link on my thread above.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Nationwide Flex account (visa debit) is widely used amongst the MH fraternity. I used one all over Europe last summer and never had a problem. No charges and a good exchange rate.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Accepted everywhere in Belgium, France and Germany at least.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Nationwide flex account Visa debit for us - very good exchange rates and no fees - used without any problems all over Europe.

P&L


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If it's Travelex aren't all exchange rates the same irrespective of where you get their pre paid card from?

(Fairly unlikely that Newcastle B/s would be allowed to go "Bums Up"-Caxton Cards)


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I use the Felxy card From Nationwide after advice on here, I used it all over Europe with no problem whatsoever, They have No charges at all and you get a Higher Exchange rate, I used to use an actual Euro Visa card and I was getting .4 euro higher on the Flexy card than the Euro card.

I have had it explained to me that it is the actual business exchange rate without comission.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Naitonwide for me to

Loddy  

whats a felxy card sadletramp ? :?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

loddy said:


> Naitonwide for me to
> 
> Loddy
> 
> whats a felxy card sadletramp ? :?


Ooops 

I mean Flexy


----------

